# Bubbleponics - Nutrients



## Purple_Ganja (May 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I got a Stealth Hydro Bubbleponic starter kit (with all accessories) and I was wondering if anyone might could tell me the best (or at least really good) nutrients to use with that. Got the rockwool cubes, hydroton medium, and also got the seedling starter kit. Somebody point me in the right direction, I can see this turning into a discussion but I am a beginner and this WILL be my first grow, I'll be planting Blueberry (YUM). Also I was wondering, how well does the bubbleponic system do with clones? Can u start clones with a bubbleponic system?


----------



## recvryjst42day (May 1, 2007)

Roseman has a thread all about Stealth Hydro's Bubbleponic system, I just bought one too expected to be here this thursday! Can't wait!


----------



## primeralives (May 1, 2007)

use fox farm nutes


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 2, 2007)

Fox Farm is trusted by SO many people, and I'm doing a lot to increase my yields, augmenting CO2, tons of great grow lights, this hydro system, advanced and up-to-date gardening techniques, and a grow tent. Yall can understand why I wanted to go with the best possible nutrients. Oh and I'm growing blueberry btw. Supposed to be a good strain, got them from Peak Seeds. What do you guys think?


----------



## ilikeblazin (May 2, 2007)

i think you should make a journal of your first grow (like I am doing atm)
include pictures!


----------



## Shiitake (May 2, 2007)

In Roseman's posts, he said he prefers the nutes that ship with the Bubbleponics system and has gotten great results with them.


----------



## primeralives (May 2, 2007)

use the full line of fox farm nutes, thers like 7 differnt things, i use 3, and add molassess when flowering, ill post a link on here that has the feeding scedule for all the foxfarm shit. when i find it


----------



## primeralives (May 2, 2007)

http://www.foxfarmfertilizer.com/Hyd...ms_FF_Feed.pdf


----------



## northerntights (May 2, 2007)

Actually, the fox farm line works well but there is a possibility of organic buildup, according to the stealth hydro guys themselves they never recommend the use of organic nutrients with the bubbleponics. I made the mistake of using purely organic nutrients in my bubbleponics... destroyed them, a black sludge built up that was like nothing I had ever seen and choked my plants roots to death. So if you use foxfarm, skip the BigBloom, it's not needed and could cause issues, stick with grow-big hydroponic and TigerBloom. Those are mostly synthetic.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 3, 2007)

hmmm, alright. I may just wind up going with Stealth Hydro's, they've been cool to me so far so I think I'll give them a chance  I'll start a grow Journal as soon as my seeds come in. Preciate the feedback!


----------



## Mr420 (May 14, 2007)

I have had my bubbleponics for about a week, my seeds came in on the 12th, I called the guys and they told me what to do, put 3/4th of the grow into it when you first start...I thought a little wacked since the seedling shell is its nutrient for a lil while...but I planted 5 white berry seeds 2 days ago and plant 1 and 5 are showing and the others are soon to follow...I check my ph level everyday...the lights the rockwool cubes are awesome...mind you I am a Neeeeewwbie. So I happy...its a good system and you can call them and ask anything...about the system and they will answer you right away by email.....use bubbleponics products...so far so good

    
Mr420


----------



## h0meGr0wnHydr0 (May 14, 2007)

Bro-

I would definately try another strain for your first gro- I made that same mistake on my first and lost lots of valuable time out of my investments due to the unstable genetics of the blueberry cross- I would recommend a much easier strain for a better return on your time and patience try Northern Lights or Sensi Star is a great first time grow... anyhow I dont wanna give you any doubts if you need any help on blueberry let me know... I got some cookin right now


----------



## Mr420 (May 14, 2007)

Bro is who I am not...anyways


I have been growing outdoors for a while...I am going to take my chances...I have white berry...coming 2morrow is ice,blueberry, and I forgot the other. I have been reading for years and years and years and now I am doing it. I have confidence in myself and so far so good, now plants 1,3,5 are opened and its been 2 days...got awesome smarts...so you all will see. Dont ever doubt anyone!!!!!


----------



## SmokerE (May 14, 2007)

1/2 strength foxfarm...I haven't had any problems using the big bloom like someone posted earlier. I just don't use large quanities of it and do a water change every 2 weeks. During flowering I wait 3 weeks to do water changes.


----------



## SmokerE (May 14, 2007)

Now that you have a bubbleponics system and you can see how it works...it's way more fun to build your own and customize it.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 15, 2007)

Mr420 said:


> Bro is who I am not...anyways
> 
> 
> I have been growing outdoors for a while...I am going to take my chances...I have white berry...coming 2morrow is ice,blueberry, and I forgot the other. I have been reading for years and years and years and now I am doing it. I have confidence in myself and so far so good, now plants 1,3,5 are opened and its been 2 days...got awesome smarts...so you all will see. Dont ever doubt anyone!!!!!


Hey he was talking to me! Don't be tryin to hijack my thread now lol. kidding. But I am getting the blueberry seeds in soon and I will try my luck.



h0meGr0wnHydr0 said:


> Bro-
> 
> I would definately try another strain for your first gro- I made that same mistake on my first and lost lots of valuable time out of my investments due to the unstable genetics of the blueberry cross- I would recommend a much easier strain for a better return on your time and patience try Northern Lights or Sensi Star is a great first time grow... anyhow I dont wanna give you any doubts if you need any help on blueberry let me know... I got some cookin right now


I'm sure with you guys' help and the quality grow equipment I'm using it'll go fine. But I'm sure I couldn't do it without.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 15, 2007)

SmokerE said:


> Now that you have a bubbleponics system and you can see how it works...it's way more fun to build your own and customize it.


Word. I've definately got some plans in the making for a bubbleponic system, made for easy LSTing. But I need to get some grows in before I start seriously building my own systems and all. Experience is the best teacher, and I'm sure I've got quite a learning curve ahead of me.


----------



## Roseman (May 15, 2007)

so how is it going with the grow?


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 15, 2007)

Still anxiously waiting on my seeds Roseman! But don't worry. I'll have plenty of high quality pictures of my grow updated daily from day 1 (germination) , you'll be able to see everything, my methods, my products, my plans, everything. I may need help. The first question I have, is where do you suggest I go to buy some water and what kind. There are no specialty shops near me, just the regular stuff. Wal-mart, lowes, home-depot, Kroger, K-mart, mom & pop hardware shops, a few gardening places that pretty much carry the same stuff as the gardening centers at the above mentioned places. Also I don't have any PH up and down, any local places carry that stuff? Unless u think I'd be better off buying pre-PH'd distilled, if u could tell me where to get some. I was told the optimum PH level for a hydro app. is 5.2.


----------



## Roseman (May 15, 2007)

Purple, do yu ahve a friend with a well, well water?
Then use the cheapest bottle water you can find.
PH UP should not be needed, and PH down is at the Aquarium Department at Walmart. Some people just use baking soda, but I do not know if that works good or not. Look at GROW FAQ at the top of this page for more info. I stay at 5.5 to 6.5 and do OK. changing it often is a big NO No ! and if you do have to change it, do it a very very little at a time.


----------



## Mr420 (May 15, 2007)

Ok, so far I have fem white berry and fem ice. I recieved my ice today...had one room in bubbleponics for ice, so I said its been 3 days since I started the white berry. I hope thats ok..if not I have quite a few to try..anywho let me know if i made a mistake...Holla

   
MR 420


----------



## h0meGr0wnHydr0 (May 15, 2007)

420- I don't offer doubts dumbass I did the same thing and got let down, just trying to keep a fellow from the shit i went through, i do doubt you know how to read though... lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 15, 2007)

I personally could never pay for a bubbleponics setup when they take all of 10 minutes to make and less then 30 bucks and a trip to homedepot.You can get ph up and down at walmart home depot or k-mart


----------



## SmokerE (May 15, 2007)

I'm with you fletch. They bumped their head if I'm paying 80-100 bucks for one when I can build 3 of them for the same price. That way I have one for 3 different stages of growth to minimize the amount of nutes I have to use.


----------



## Mr420 (May 15, 2007)

Look I can take advice from some people and some I cant and you are one of them, I dont really care to argue with someone who is probably only mindset is on growing. I am sorry if you want to argue, but I am above that.


----------



## SmokerE (May 15, 2007)

What are you talking about 420?


----------



## Roseman (May 16, 2007)

I gave a lot of thought to building my own bubbleponics systems. The tool to cut those round holes and finding an irrigation hub were major problems. ANS I found out I get all the free advise I need by buying their system. I also learned from several sites that the Bubbleponics system that is a combo of DWC and a drip or slow bubbly flow to the cube and roots IS the most advanced, FASTEST growing system out there today.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 16, 2007)

*Roseman...where did you order your setup from?*


----------



## Mr420 (May 16, 2007)

h0meGr0wnHydr0


----------



## Roseman (May 17, 2007)

please look here at my pics of what this system and spiral CFLs can do:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12679-almost-7-weeks-flowering-54-a-3.html#post137590


----------



## Roseman (May 17, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *Roseman...where did you order your setup from?*


 
I got mine from STEALHHYDRO.COM and I love it! I am handy with tools, but those 6 round holes require a special tool, and no where could I find the hub that the pump pumps the water to and divides it up int six squirters or drip bubblers. The advise and help they give is awesome too!
Look at my most recent pics of my 4 ft tall plant and buds:
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/12679-almost-7-weeks-flowering-54-a-3.html


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 22, 2007)

Roseman its funny you asked about the well, I own one.


----------



## BloodShotI'z (May 22, 2007)

*Well I built a 6 plant bubbler this weekend. It cost me under $40. Im damned glad I didnt buy one. I went into the hydro store to get the nutes and took a look at the systems......Nothing special. Just no labor.For the holes for the pots I used a utility razor blade. After the 1st hole I got wise and simply held a lighter's flame on the blade for about 10-15 seconds....it cut through that plastic like it was melted butter. *

*Soooooooooooooooo easy to make. Im surprised they can continue to sell them.*


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 22, 2007)

The only problem with my well is that it runs on an electric pump and the weather knocked out the power line running between my house and the building that powered the well. I'm wondering if I could run an extension cord though... I think I'll just go buy some distilled water from Kroger.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 22, 2007)

any particular brands yall recommend? -Things I should look out for and keep in mind when choosing my water?


----------



## laskabud (May 22, 2007)

clones do great with bubblers. I have personally seen plants (white widow) that produced half a pound per with this system.


----------



## nongreenthumb (May 22, 2007)

Russ0r was only telling me the other day how much he now hates foxfarms in hydro.

He was telling me about how it "gunks" up his res and means he has to clean his tank more often.

I personally use ionic grow bloom and boost and am really happy with the nutrients, it was the third brand i tried and I've stuck with it since, it isnt organic but it definately works well in hydro. + the tank stays pretty clean for longer


----------



## SmokerE (May 22, 2007)

laskabud said:


> clones do great with bubblers. I have personally seen plants (white widow) that produced half a pound per with this system.


 
8 ounces per plant??!!! I'd have to see that to believe it.


----------



## Mr420 (May 22, 2007)

Purple_Ganja said:


> any particular brands yall recommend? -Things I should look out for and keep in mind when choosing my water?


 
I use distilled water and its working for me ph is steady and its not expensive, compared to the RO water system and all. Like I said this is just whats working for me.


----------



## SmokerE (May 22, 2007)

I have well water, I guess it's not all bad. I just let the water sit out for a couple of days with my nutes and bubbler running. After about 2 days I check the PH then put the plants in.


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 24, 2007)

again any recomended brands for distilled water or have any advice on choosing some? Or is it all pretty much the same. What's the usual PH in distilled bottled water?


----------



## Purple_Ganja (May 24, 2007)

Honestly I'd be fucking stoked just to get 4-5 ounces per plant my first grow.



SmokerE said:


> 8 ounces per plant??!!! I'd have to see that to believe it.


Its not unheard of. Don't be surprised if I get that much per plant. I've been pre-buying equipment and planning for months. I intend on getting as much as I can with as little space possible, and I will. Maybe not with my first grow, because I still have a few things I need, some HID lighting w/ inline cooling and some CO2 buckets. The HID lighting is gonna be for my flowering room. When I get that, I'll probably yield about 30-40&#37; more weight. But with this being my first grow I don't have 2000 bucks to spend on setting up two grow rooms, i just have the one for now and decided to go with Compact Flourescents because of the impact they have on early growth. Just wait, my yields are gonna be insane when I get everything down pat.




nongreenthumb said:


> Russ0r was only telling me the other day how much he now hates foxfarms in hydro.
> 
> He was telling me about how it "gunks" up his res and means he has to clean his tank more often.
> 
> I personally use ionic grow bloom and boost and am really happy with the nutrients, it was the third brand i tried and I've stuck with it since, it isnt organic but it definately works well in hydro. + the tank stays pretty clean for longer


Sounds good, have u tried Stealth Hydro's nutes? If yes, how would u compare them with ionic's grow bloom and boost?


----------



## GRAN DADDY PURPLE (Sep 6, 2007)

Anyone Used Dutch Master Nutes


----------



## PlasmaRadio (Sep 9, 2007)

What is a good npk ratio for vegging in a bubbleponic system?


----------



## redfoxx (Sep 10, 2007)

Purple I'm also starting my first grow with the stealth hydro system. Got my seeds and ready to start once my system comes in tomorrow. I have confidence after seeing Roseman's garden and seeing what people accomplish with those crappy little aerogardens.


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jun 10, 2008)

can one use the General hydroponics 3 part grow, micro, bloom in a bubbleponics


----------



## Ender07 (Jun 11, 2008)

Roseman Works For Sh... What Do You Expect Him To Say.


----------



## Ender07 (Jun 11, 2008)

when Nongreenthumb pointed out that ROSEMAN was spreading biased BS from Stealth Hydro, Roseman dissapeared.


----------



## goingreen2008 (Jul 9, 2008)

so has anyone else had experience with organic nutes in bubbleponics


----------

